# SRAM Red - Best price??



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone seen any smoking hot deals??
I can do just under $1500 via ebay but if I can get it from a proper shop that would be better.
I actually don't need the crankset so if I can get a groupset without that would be good.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

I got all mine off ebay, and it ended up costing me just under $1300. But Colorado Cyclery had it for $1350 (not including shipping about two weeks ago), but I just went to their site it they raised it to 1500 something.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

GVHBikes & Colorado Cyclist both have good pricing.... Colorado Cyclist has a 5-piece drivetrain that is under $1000.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys.
I ended up finding a deal on ebay that I was happy with including cranks.
I saw a set of the Red cranks in person the other day and they did not look as garish as they do in some pictures I have seen so they may yet end up on my bike.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Ya... I thought the cranks looked bad on the internet, but they look great on my bike.


----------

